# Accuton c212-6



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks to Kevin K. for providing the driver, and my sincere apologies for taking so long to post results.

The Accuton tweeter is quite well built. Heavy, with a large non-resonant rear chamber, and a strong mesh grille to protect the diaphragm. Non-linear distortion is remarkably low, at a roughly 93dbspl @1m level.

Subjectively, I felt the tweeter was cold and colored with a hint of metal. Some instruments such as guitars, cymbals, bells... generally things with a sharp ringing attack were rendered in excellent detail, yet female vocals for instance sounded a bit hazy and stale.


----------



## honfatboy (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting the review AND for stating your subjective thoughts.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thanks, Nguyen...! Glad to see the review made The Big Time...  

Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

honfatboy said:


> ...AND for stating your subjective thoughts.


That's fine, but I don't agree with those thoughts  .With the proper crossover you can let this tweeter sound just like you want it to.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

jeroen_d said:


> That's fine, but I don't agree with those thoughts  .With the proper crossover you can let this tweeter sound just like you want it to.


Hi Jeroen,

If I recall correctly, didn't you post here a while back about using Accutons in the car...? I'm the fella who has the C12's and C89's...

Anyway, regarding your above comment and the proper crossover... are you referring to a passive crossover...?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

I know nothing about using them in a car  .

Yes, the crossover is passive. It is all about proper blending with the mid. Ever heard an Avalon speaker with a similar tweeter and reminds you that of the npdang subjective comment?


----------



## Nothingness (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sure a LOT of equalization can smooth out that tweeter, but what are you left with? It seems you have to give up some of that detail in order to make things more subjectively smooth and pleasing in the end. I'm certain it can sound good, but cost to performance ratio is very bad IMHO. But hey, they are gorgeous looking as are all Accuton drivers, and with a proper crossover, I'm sure they produce a nice overall sound...but at big time$$$$


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

??? Cost in Europe is about 200 euro's, that is not excessively expensive when compared to the top tweeters from SEAS and Scan Speak. Don't mix up subjective personal taste with quality.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

It's more helpful to the reader to comment on speakers with which one has honest-to-goodness real world experience. Guesstimates are really not relevant and are, for better or for worse, a disservice to the product and the reader.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree completely. I thought it to be useful to post a different opinion, to prevent people from getting dislikes while they even never have listened to or worked with a certain product.

I myself go for best price/performance ratio and want my midwoofers and tweeters to be below 100 euros. I already found my ideal mid to be the Peerless HDS152excl and it is well below 100 euros. Until recently, I worked with the SEAS 27TDC as one of the best alternatives when tweeters are concerned. But now I've transferred to Peerless again, with the new HDS 1" tweeter (80 euros). Soundwise, it is somewhere in between the SEAS millennium and the relevator Scan speak tweeters. At least to my ears  . But is is difficult to compare, you'll like it or not. And when you do like it, you have undisputed price/performance ratio  .

Regards, Jeroen


----------



## jonasz (Jul 12, 2006)

jeroen_d said:


> But now I've transferred to Peerless again, with the new HDS 1" tweeter (80 euros). Soundwise, it is somewhere in between the SEAS millennium and the relevator Scan speak tweeters. At least to my ears  . But is is difficult to compare, you'll like it or not. And when you do like it, you have undisputed price/performance ratio


Hi Jeroen, can you please develop a little on the comparison between HDS vs Milennium vs Revelator? I'm very interested in the new HDS tweeter.

Regards, Jonas


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

jonasz said:


> Hi Jeroen, can you please develop a little on the comparison between HDS vs Milennium vs Revelator? I'm very interested in the new HDS tweeter.
> 
> Regards, Jonas


This is always very difficult to describe. I will mention the most obvious differences.

The millennium has a very metallic sound with cymbals. In the positive sense, that is, very realistic. It sounds also very open due to this capability. The top end however is a little bit recessed.

The scan speak sounds less open than the millennium, just like the HDS tweeter. But the overall tonal balance of both the SS and HDS is more on the spot. I think this is the reason they won't give you that special open millennium sound.

It is very difficult right now to describe the differences between SS and HDS, not having heard both tweeters next to each other in speakers with similar overall tonal balance. If you need that extra little bit of refinement, maybe it would be worthwhile to pay a lot more money and buy the SS7000 or 6600. These scanspeaks have a very extended response and have a bit better performance when multitone distortion tests are performed. When you use them from 2kHz and above they are unbeatable in this respect. See http://206.13.113.199/ncdiyaudio/mark/Testing/SS6600_peerlessHDS/SS6600_PeerlessHDS.htm.
What you see in these tests, is that the performance of the HDS is very close to the seas TBFC/G. But what I have heard up to now, I like the sound of the HDS more. Don't know how come, maybe the very well controlled dispersion at the top end. I am under the impression that the HDS is very similar measurementwise and soundwise to the ss9700. It is a matter of personal taste which one you would prefer.


----------

